# Another Electrocution



## mbopp (May 18, 2004)

From Rochester RNews:

Lima man died while removing tree limbs 
A man was electrocuted while helping a friend remove tree limbs from his Mendon yard. 
Police say Todd Ainsworth of Lima was removing a tree branch when his saw touched electric wires. The incident happened near the corner of Mendon Center Road and Route 251. 

Ainsworth's friend helped him get to the ground after he was shocked. 

Ainsworth was taken to Strong Memorial Hospital where he died. 

A Monroe County Sheriff's deputy said that between 7,200 and 12,000 volts run through the line Ainsworth touched. 



Be careful out there!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (May 18, 2004)

At those voltages, i don't think the saw needs to touch the line to get into trouble.

One time i told the guy i was climbing for, that i could see from my perch a ~40' x ~4"DBH top arcing as it blew back and forth under a wire grazing it. it had, dead, burnt tips, some folded over in mute testimony of an ongoing situation. It was a dry day.

One Hero (should 'dat be with a Z instead Wilbur?); answered the solution quickly with a dropstart, no chain brake on, screeching at far end 044 x 16"; and commenced to stalk his prey, and save the day. i was screaming, to stop and call the electric company,not to cut into the green layer of an electrically charge tree. People weren't looking up, but watching the show.

i keep sling/carabiner sets on me; and try to look at them as a multiple utility de-vice, worth carrying.

Use # 28-C Throwing a bright red 48" loop runner with steel carabiner pulling it across the filed for penalty flag with chipper, saw noises, ear plugs, people that don't care about apathy etc.; that can compromise efforts and need to call foul in another field, especially immediately; so they can see ya flipping the bird; before someone makes the connection............and we have to start a knew thread in this dang forum!

But as all ways and always;
i'm sorry to 'ear we have a man down; pro or not;
and left with no other positive thing to do for them;
except that, make sure it wasn't in vain,
and be more care-full ourselves...

:alien:


----------



## NeTree (May 21, 2004)

May we presume this was a homeowner?


----------

